# Anybody Killing Crows



## Leo Porcello

It openned on the 13th. Anybody been out? I have been seeing a bunch of groups of about 5 to 10 birds.


----------



## dlip

Doesn't open down here til october.


----------



## fishunt

let me know if u going out for dove and crows and e mail me [email protected] Let get them down


----------



## Gohon

> Doesn't open down here til october


Looking forward to that date myself. Only problem is they seem awful scarce down here in the Eufaula area where I'm at. Last couple years they were as thick as fleas then starting late last year they just seemed to thin out and haven't returned.


----------



## dlip

Yeah, I got some friends that are crow hunters. Last year season sucked for them. In the years before, they went out and would kill hundreds each time at their pecan orchard.


----------



## MattS

No Closed season here in texas so we shoot them all year long! we shoot lots of em after harvest when all the seeds are on the ground. .223 out to about 275 yards they are dead


----------



## take EM' close

Opened on the 1st here......we are getting WAY to many around too. Gonna take my layout blind and 12 fullbody crows out this weekend and see what I can do!!! :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I had one decent shoot last thursday, shot 193 crows from 1:30 pm to 4: 00 pm. Wind sw 10-20 mph 75 degrees out & clear outside. It was a good quality shoot, no mobs coming in at one time, just had em coming one or two at a time. A guy shoots much better that way because he isn't rushing and trying to wipe em all out at once! I was on a known flyway where you just shoot from one location and let the birds come to you. These birds were going to a small roost of roughly 15 to 20 thousand birds.

Bob A.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The brand new FoxPro game caller is quite a unit. I tried this new "Snow Crow Pro" unit out last week with a friend from Kentucky. We shot 311 crows between the two of us the first time we used this new game caller. We were on a known flyway leading back to the roost. We were 3 miles east of the roost when we shot these birds in the afternoon.

This new FoxPro caller has plenty of volume for the crow or goose hunter.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Well I did a little better than last season. Last season I shot 3,799 crows. This past season I shot 4,076 crows on 39 crow hunts.

I used a 12 gauge Beretta model 391 with both modified and full chokes. The shot size was 7 1/2's and 8's out of a 12 gauge trap load.


----------

